# Happy Arbor Day!



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

I work as a forester for the state of PA and today is a very busy day for us! Have a great Arbor Day everyone! Here's a few spooky trees for you.


























Plant a Tree today. (You know you all want a haunted tree in the front yard.)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Great trees, lewlew!

We planted pumpkin seeds - is that close enough?


Isn't Arbor Day one of those holidays that's on a different day depending on where you are?


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I pee'd on a tree once, does that count?


----------

